# Options for joining 2x4 to pine?



## daviddoria (Dec 18, 2007)

I am trying to do this:

http://rpi.edu/~doriad/woodworking/joint1.jpg
http://rpi.edu/~doriad/woodworking/joint2.jpg

in a "nicer" way than sticking a screw through the pine into the end grain of the 2x4. What are some other options?

Thanks!

Dave


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

1. mount a board to the underside and screw to the second board
2 biscuit joiner to join the 2 x 4 to the underside

3. combo of 1 and 2

4. pocket screws
5. dowels


----------



## daviddoria (Dec 18, 2007)

Maybe I'll get a pocket screw jig and try those out. How would I clamp the 2x4 in place to join the pieces once I drill the pocket holes in the 2x4?

Thanks for your help.

Dave


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

start the screws into the hole in the 2 x 4 and poke its nose out 'just a little bit'.
set the 2 x 4 in place and the exposed screw tip will set itself. begin screwing with some pressure on the block and it should not move.


----------



## Keith W (Jan 26, 2010)

You could make either a blind mortise and tenon joint or a through mortise and tenon joint. They are both very strong and the through mortise will add a little decortive touch to the peice.


----------



## daviddoria (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks all! Here is the result - I went with the pocket screws.

http://picasaweb.google.com/daviddoria/DogStairs?feat=directlink#

Keith, I'll try the mortise and tenon on the next project!

Dave


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

the dog will love it...


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Pocket screws... Even then it is going to be a fairly weak joint...

Mortise & tenon, but I would guess that is probably more work than the OP wants to do...

Maybe if budget isn't a huge issue, use a dominoes...


----------



## wiseachoo (Jan 4, 2010)

Keith W said:


> You could make either a blind mortise and tenon joint or a through mortise and tenon joint. They are both very strong and the through mortise will add a little decortive touch to the peice.


My thoughts exactly. A blind mortise and tenon came to mind first followed by the through mortise. :thumbsup:

Since the poster has already implemented it however, the one comment I have is I hope you combined the pocket screws with wood glue, that makes for a far stronger joint.


----------

